# Pics and video from DBC 200k Brevet from Davis to Pope Valley



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,

Just wanted to share some pics and video from the DBC 200k Brevet from Davis to Pope Valley.

Davis to Pope Valley-DBC 200k Brevet | Ride Chronicles

Davis to Pope Valley 200k Brevet 03/03/12 - YouTube

Nancy


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the pictures and for keeping your blog. It's really a lovely piece of work.

kg1


----------



## Pattonn (Nov 7, 2012)

Thinking about randonneuring... How would a cyclocross bike with road tires work for this application?


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Pattonn said:


> Thinking about randonneuring... How would a cyclocross bike with road tires work for this application?


That should work fine. I've seen a variety of bikes being used on these brevets, from MTB to even Bike Fridays. Just make sure you're comfortable going the distances and most people have handlebar bags and larger rear packs for carrying food and extra clothing for whatever the weather may bring.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

~85 riders. Wow. That would be a HUGE turnout here in the southeast.


----------

